# PCB Near Peg Leg Pete's



## phishy (Mar 25, 2018)

Howdy gents (and ladies?) - 

Heading down to Pensacola for spring break. We're staying at a house right near Peg Leg Pete's. I plan to fish from dock on the bay side, but also want to do some surf fishing. Any reports on that area? It's smack dab in the middle of Navarre & Fort Pickens. 

Tips?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

PCB = Panama City Beach, not same as Pensacola Beach. 
I'd just hang inside Peglegs tho. :yes:
The beach pier is a short distant back east from Peglegs. Fish the beach (gulf side) for pompano, flouder, whiting, etc. 
Around Peglegs for croaker, white/speckled trout (better at night under lights for the trout), redfish, etc. 
Good Luck


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

The surf is on fire right now!


----------



## phishy (Mar 25, 2018)

AdrenB said:


> The surf is on fire right now!


What are you catching? And what rigs? Can't wait!


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

phishy said:


> What are you catching? And what rigs? Can't wait!


Pompano, black drum, redfish, and bluefish. All on pompano rigs with fresh peeled shrimp. I also saw some reds and black drum caught on fishbites...


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Even caught pomps at night!


----------



## phishy (Mar 25, 2018)

Very cool. Can't wait. I'll post on my success (hopefully!) after the trip. Thanks for tips!



AdrenB said:


> Pompano, black drum, redfish, and bluefish. All on pompano rigs with fresh peeled shrimp. I also saw some reds and black drum caught on fishbites...


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I often fish the surf right where you are staying. I have good luck there.


----------



## phishy (Mar 25, 2018)

What flavor fish bites were you using?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

pink shrimp or sand flea flavor


----------



## phishy (Mar 25, 2018)

got it. Thanks. I cannot wait to get out there. Work sucks, need some tight lines to fix it.


----------

